# Paph Wossner China Moon



## Wendy (May 20, 2007)

This is a first bloom seedling. Paph Wossner China Moon is armeniacum x hangianum. The flower is so big it dwarfs the plant. Slightly scented of baby powder. I'm looking forward to seeing what the plant can do on the next blooming as this one is so nice for a first try.


----------



## Candace (May 20, 2007)

That's awesome, Wendy.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2007)

Great color. It can only get better...


----------



## papheteer (May 20, 2007)

NICE ONE! Where did you get it? Did it take forever to grow? Do you find it difficult? any culture tips? Oh I want one!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 20, 2007)

Can we get hangianum hybrids in the US yet?

Craig

ps...NICE!!


----------



## Marco (May 20, 2007)

great cross Wendy. The color is great! Thanks for the photo


----------



## Jorch (May 20, 2007)

Very nice Wendy!! :drool: I'd love to hear your culture tips too! How big is the plant, and how big is the flower?


----------



## Wendy (May 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. Here's a not great picture of the plant and flower. The plant is in a 3" pot and you can see how enormous the flower is compared to the leaf span of the plant. I can do measurments tomorrow....the lights are off in the room right now.





As far as culture tips go....I grow this intermediate/warmish under fairly high light but on the side closest to the Metal Halide light. I got it (small compot) from a friend a little over two years ago. He got it as a flask from Antec labs. My other seedling of this cross is in sheath now as well. I noticed the sheath on this one in February and I was surprised it grew this fast. It is potted in CHC, perlite, a bit of sphagnum and charcoal and is kept moist.


----------



## Hien (May 21, 2007)

WolfDog1 said:


> Can we get hangianum hybrids in the US yet?
> 
> Craig
> 
> ps...NICE!!



Craig, I guess we could have, but, a lot of us missed that chance when it was sold.
Wendy mentioned her friend got it from Antec.


----------



## papheteer (May 21, 2007)

Wendy, do you have any extra to sell? hehe....


----------



## papheteer (May 21, 2007)

or trade.....oke:


----------



## Sangii (May 21, 2007)

interesting cross and amazing how the flower size dwarfs the plant


----------



## Roy (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and notes, I have 6 of that cross with one that may flower this year. I only hope that the cross is true. I went shares in a flask that a friend bought but we have since found out that the seller is a little dodgy when it comes to correct labels. Atleast thats what has been found with his Phalies.


----------



## Ernie (May 21, 2007)

For those of you fortunate enough to have access to hangianum and its hybrids, any chance you could give us an idea on traits that are diagnostic in determining if a hybrid is made with hangianum vs emersonii? 

-Ernie


----------



## likespaphs (May 21, 2007)

wow....


----------



## Hien (May 21, 2007)

Ernie said:


> For those of you fortunate enough to have access to hangianum and its hybrids, any chance you could give us an idea on traits that are diagnostic in determining if a hybrid is made with hangianum vs emersonii?
> 
> -Ernie


I like your idea a lot. I would love to see flowers side by side of the similar crosses that used hangianum and emersonii. It will be even nicer if leaves & plants habits are also shown side by side. 
(All of you already know that last year, I bought plants from California which supposed to be hangianum x rothschildianum with leaves that do not look like what we would expect from the cross at all, since a lot of you did help me w/ pictures & info) 
Most plants we bought are not in flower, therefore, leaves are very important information.


----------



## Chien (May 21, 2007)

To see the first photo, I really wonder if it is Wossner China Moon because it is too pale and too hangianum like, but to see the second photo, I think it is Wossner China Moon indeed. The color will be more and more yellow.

Some Wossner China Moon seems like huge armeniacum, and some seems to be bright yellow hangianum, and some seems to be between armeniacum and hangianum.
Here is one of my friend's Wossner China Moon.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2007)

I think they made a mistake! Send it to me, and the one behind it and I'll keep it to myself!


----------



## Heather (May 21, 2007)

That's really nice Wendy - a little disproportionate to the plant but hey, what matters most is a nice flower! Pretty amazing tho.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 21, 2007)

Superb! hangiums are great!!! I love the flower size too


----------



## Hien (May 21, 2007)

NYEric said:


> I think they made a mistake! Send it to me, and the one behind it and I'll keep it to myself!


 And you can send me the two divisions a few years later 
Chien, is the one behind hangianum x micranthum?


----------



## Chien (May 22, 2007)

Yes, that's hangianum x micranthum, Paph. Liberty Taiwan.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 22, 2007)

Paph. Liberty Taiwan is also a beautiful one. Cloud's Orchids was offering them but appearantly they sold out in a few weeks which is quite fast!....(Or maybe they are keeping them for themselves, I'm not sure)


----------



## papheteer (May 22, 2007)

Good thing I reserved 2 Liberty Taiwan and 2 Incharm handel from them before they "sold-out" of it.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 22, 2007)

You're lucky. I didn't even get time to think if I should order one, they were all gone....
So all I have are the hangianum x multiflorals


----------



## Wendy (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments and pics of other hangianum crosses. I only have two of this cross so I won't be trading or selling until both have flowered out. I show my plants and am reluctant to give up anything that is possible award/show quality. However if space becomes an issue in my grow room I may consider trading in the future.


----------



## Ernie (May 22, 2007)

You folks are making us gringos ill. Keep all your vietnamese paphs to yourselves!!! 

-Ernie


----------



## Hien (May 22, 2007)

Ardenn & Fren
All you need is a hangianum & a micranthum to recreate the cross.
The only draw back is that your parent plants will not be selected from a vast pool of choice candidates as from a Taiwanese nursery.
They would have the financial, space to raise large amount of parent plants too pick out the best.


----------



## Hien (May 22, 2007)

Chien said:


> Yes, that's hangianum x micranthum, Paph. Liberty Taiwan.


 Great flower Chien. 
When will the Taiwanese nurseries finally iron out all the paper work so they could export some to us?


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 22, 2007)

WOW!
I really like this one a lot. 

Craig


----------

